# Software to control my Canon EOS 450D?



## NielsGade (Aug 3, 2009)

Like live view, but on my computer?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 3, 2009)

Check the disk that came with it. There are utilities on there that allow you to do tethered shooting. It's called "EOS Utility". If you choose the custom install option, you can just install EOS Utility and get away with that. You don't really need any of the other programs; they're kinda junk anyway.


----------



## NielsGade (Aug 3, 2009)

Exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (May 20, 2011)

NielsGade said:


> Exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


 
I don't remember exactly, but the cable used to connect the 450d for tethering is the same usb cable that you use to download files from the camera to the PC.  Right?

Danny


----------



## Big Mike (May 20, 2011)

*08-03-2009 03:26 PM *

It's the USB cable. :er:


----------



## dandaluzphotography (May 20, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> *08-03-2009 03:26 PM *
> 
> It's the USB cable. :er:



You're everywhere, Dude!  Thanks!

danny


----------

